# What about this 128GB build?



## JeffvR (Dec 18, 2019)

My computer is 5 years old now, and with the new AMD on the chipset market I thought it would be a good time to buy a new PC. Not an AMD though, because you need expensive 32GB RAM sticks to get to 128GB, and you don't have the Thunderbolt option. Because Intel dropped prices big time I was looking at this build. What do you guys think? What can you recommend?

CPU: Intel Core i9 10900x
CPU Cooler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
MB: Gigabyte X299X Aorus Master
GPU: ASUS Radeon RX580 4GB Dual
Memory: 2x Kingston HyperX Fury HX429C17FBK4/64 (128GB)
Case: Inter-Tech IPC 4U-4098-S
Power: Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600w
Boot Drive: Crucial MX500 500GB
Project Drive: Crucial MX500 1TB
Sample Drive: XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB

Total price will be €2839 at the moment


----------



## BGvanRens (Dec 18, 2019)

Your case doesn't seem compatible with an EATX motherboard from what I can find on Tweakers. I've never build an EATX system myself so I don't know if you can just rely on the ATX screws to mount the motherboard. But that might be a point of attention.

Also you may want to go 4x32GB as your motherboard supports Quad Channel memory. I went from a Quad channel to a Dual memory channel rig and I can't say that I really notice any difference. But you may want to make use of that technology.


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 18, 2019)

BGvanRens said:


> Your case doesn't seem compatible with an EATX motherboard from what I can find on Tweakers. I've never build an EATX system myself so I don't know if you can just rely on the ATX screws to mount the motherboard. But that might be a point of attention.
> 
> Also you may want to go 4x32GB as your motherboard supports Quad Channel memory. I went from a Quad channel to a Dual memory channel rig and I can't say that I really notice any difference. But you may want to make use of that technology.


Good points, I'll look into the case.
Also, where did you get your 4x32GB memory? As far as I can see the prices are extremely high for 32GB kits.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 19, 2019)

Threadripper is also quad channel so you can use 8x 16GB sticks, but the 3rd generation starts at 24 core making it expensive. 
But, the platform can be upgraded beyond that whereas Intel is a dead end. 

I'd look at faster RAM as 3200 C16 can be had for around £100 per 32GB kit. 

I'd use a PCIe drive for the operating system ideally to make it a bit more responsive, but that's not essential.


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 19, 2019)

Technostica said:


> Threadripper is also quad channel so you can use 8x 16GB sticks, but the 3rd generation starts at 24 core making it expensive.
> But, the platform can be upgraded beyond that whereas Intel is a dead end.
> 
> I'd look at faster RAM as 3200 C16 can be had for around £100 per 32GB kit.
> ...


Ah good to know! The price of the AMD 3960x is way higher, but a more future proof platform is worth to consider.


----------



## BGvanRens (Dec 19, 2019)

JeffvR said:


> Good points, I'll look into the case.
> Also, where did you get your 4x32GB memory? As far as I can see the prices are extremely high for 32GB kits.


Ah, I am on 2x32 myself as the 9900k of me is limited to Dual channel. In my former Quad channel rig I had a 4x8GB so it's a totally different era. I should have specified that. But I actually misread, you get 2x a kit of 4x16GB. So it should be running in Quad channel anyway. For some odd reason I thought you got a 2x64GB kitwhich had me slightly confused haha.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 19, 2019)

JeffvR said:


> Ah good to know! The price of the AMD 3960x is way higher, but a more future proof platform is worth to consider.


My bad, you quoted the 10 core i9 which is much cheaper.
Considering the overall cost of the system, I wouldn't let the small price difference for 32GB modules put me off.
Scan have Corsair 2x32GB 3200 C16 for £249 so the premium is small; pre-order but similar stuff only slightly more expensive.
Overclockers have the Ryzen 16 core for £749 on pre-order with a massive amount of stock due before Christmas. The price is due to go up though soon.
So for not that much more you will have a decent bump in overall performance.


----------

